# [SOLVED] iPhone 5s: Restore Deleted Contacts



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this possible?

I have a friend how son gave him his "older" iPhone 5s; he deleted his sons contacts - unaware that his son hadn't backed up his contacts... via computer/cloud/iPhone. I know there's third party software that claims the can get the data back but...

I never heard anyone here or any other tech board member(s) say they work. Thanks for any assistance you can give me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 5s: Restore Deleted Contacts*

No. They do not make Apple recovery software.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 5s: Restore Deleted Contacts*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No. They do not make Apple recovery software.



Thanks you. That's what I thought, oh well.


----------

